
Vietnam Pulls DreamWorks’ ‘Abominable’ over South China Sea Map - peter_retief
https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/world/asia/2019-10-14-vietnam-pulls-dreamworks-abominable-over-south-china-sea-map/
======
anfilt
[https://imgur.com/YpuZwkE](https://imgur.com/YpuZwkE)

~~~
peter_retief
They really are quite insane, poor Chinese people deserve better

